# What kind of bumker can you get for 17.5 mil?



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

http://sisterhood.harrynorman.com/property-detail/1515791/Address-Undisclosed


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Tift County GA for 17.5 million...built in the 1960s?!
I bet it floods.
Let's get RPD to check it out.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Can't you buy your own low profile island somewhere for that kind of money?


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Depends on if I win the lottery tonight! LOL.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I do not believe any one needs something that elaborate. You could do just as well with much less.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

We live in a world of marketing, targeted for those foolish with their money and talents.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Although that converted silo gives me wood, I think i could build more for that much money. Half the money spent on those old silos is in fixing all the stuff destroyed by the treaty agreement. I want to build a poured concrete bunker. I just have to get my wife to understand that a bunker can look lie an ordinary house on the inside. She has images of living in half life or something. Really i just want an undergroud house designed for self sufficiency.


----------



## RealSurvivor1 (Nov 10, 2015)

Awesome to look at but difficult to maintain in a shtf situation I imagine - still like it though


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Anybody notice the realtor is a white lady named Sister Hood? Go figure huh?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Handicapped accessible. Get 2, they're small.


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

it's so funny you ask, cuz just the other day I was asking myself that very same question, "What kind of bunker can I get for 17.5 mil?"


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

These bunkers are so high on the stupid list

Opsec... Gone
Locals know they exist
Government knows it exist
Government enemies know it exist

For that money, you can build a multgenerational facillity... Or something that resembles luxury on the highst level... Look into the price of luxury boats


----------



## Quip (Nov 8, 2012)

Damn! I wish had seen that before I blew my weekly allowance at the Walmart.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Ehh... I'm not impressed. 17.5 mil is too much, plus it is built like a hotel or a condo. For a bunker, I think the interior needs to be built for function and durability. Not for style. Besides, I did not see much storage space, also the work area/shop is too small. When SHTF, people are going to be building stuff. For 17.5 mil, I better have a spacious shop where I can build slippy pikes.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Back in the day I could have bought three old de-militarized missile silos for about 25,000 per or 75,000 for the whole site. The silos were flooded and in pretty sad shape. A mushroom company bought them, and now grow mushrooms in them, go figure.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

awesome mushrooms in a nuclear silo, hilarious.

I'd stay in one. 17.5m I'd probably retire in the tropics.

Carrying around that much money in Latin America might be dangerous though. 


None the less place is awsome. You need to be one fat cat or run a firing range to afford that.

Sort of a golf club for shooters.

I could see it as a business sort of gig, if you are going to do it.


You could probably run it as some sort of training facility. 

I figure you'd need to be bringing in a million a year to afford the place in terms of property taxes and upkeep.

Or atlas a few hundred thousand. 


It might be doable for a group of preppers who can turn it into a business of some sort. Connect in for secure data storage, and safe deposit boxes or something.




Run it as a bed and breakfast lodging etc.. also.


If it was booked yearly you might be able to generate 30,000+ off it as a lodging place.


I could see a business model being successful on it.
You figure 3 rooms at $100/ day works out to 300/day works out to $100,000

of course finding people to rent it out at 9000/month is the hard part I guess.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I would buy this bunker but only if Will2 agrees to run it for me! :encouragement:



Will2 said:


> awesome mushrooms in a nuclear silo, hilarious.
> 
> I'd stay in one. 17.5m I'd probably retire in the tropics.
> 
> ...


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Just a warning on this listing, it is likely a scam or being used in concern with a scam as I just saw a youtube video that has the exact same type of listing for 17.5 million but in the Czech republic


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Will2 said:


> Just a warning on this listing, it is likely a scam or being used in concern with a scam as I just saw a youtube video that has the exact same type of listing for 17.5 million but in the Czech republic


No, It's for real, I sold it 3 years ago and the new owner went into foreclosure. He offered it back to me last summer before the banks could move in but I had bought a larger place.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

FoolAmI said:


> No, It's for real, I sold it 3 years ago and the new owner went into foreclosure. He offered it back to me last summer before the banks could move in but I had bought a larger place.


So why are the exact same pictures and pricing being used in the Czech republic ad?

It is at the 7 minute mark.

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-11-16/what-billionaires-apocalypse-shelter-looks
http://www.news.com.au/finance/real...e/news-story/adb2e9b0a588497d6fc1678fb7fef913
http://www.wsj.com/articles/for-sale-renovated-luxury-condo-can-survive-nuclear-attack-1415575922

etc..

The company Vivos seems legit, but this georgia one looks exactly the same, same pics etc.. something doesn't seem right.

http://www.terravivos.com/index.htm

If you are telling the truth FoolAmI, who did you buy the bunker from? Vivos?

=========================================
--------------------------------------------
Vivos Mission To Build A Global Shelter Network
Vivos is currently building a network of hardened underground shelters strategically located around the world, within reach of the major regions they serve. At full build-out, our goal is to be able to accommodate about 1 in every 1 million people on Earth.

Each Vivos shelter will be strategically located away from potential ground-zero blast areas, at high altitudes, and in the best surroundings of nature and resources. While proximity is important, survivability is more concerning.

Our criteria includes viability, elevation, land contour, accessibility, privacy, security, area resources, scale, and cost. Each Vivos shelter is totally autonomous and self-sufficient, with deep underground water sources, fuel storage, sewage systems, cubic storage for a massive amount of food and supplies, and the appropriate security measures.

Vivos is not intended for the proverbial '20 minute' nuclear attack notice, that will likely never be announced, nor even provide you with enough time to get to a "backyard shelter". Most epic events will provide days, weeks and even months of advance notice, allowing you time to travel to your Vivos shelter, where you will have the best chance of survival, along with fellow like-minded shelterists and their respective diverse skill sets to support each other, as you ride out the events above.

Anything less, is not viable or truly survivable!


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Georgia MLS and Sister Hood seems authentic though, something strange about some of the pics though as they look very very similiar in terms of furniture to the vivios photos.

HARRY NORMAN REALTORS - GeorgiaMLS.com

however there is also
http://www.gamls.com/

both GAMLS AND GEOGRIAMLS???

Seems like its the same company

Registrant Email: [email protected]

however MLSmetro.com doesn't seem to exist.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Will2 said:


> So why are the exact same pictures and pricing being used in the Czech republic ad?
> 
> It is at the 7 minute mark.
> 
> ...


Because I didn't want it built by people who lived in the area. I was trying to keep it a secret and considering the fact that you didn't learn about it's existence until 3 years after I sold it I'd say I was successful in keeping the property under the public radar.

Considering the fact that I no longer own the property (some lady named Spuds and her brother Fred bought it) I really don't care if they use the pictures for false advertising.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

A pretty darn good one, I'd say, unless you are the federal government, then one that would cost anyone else about $2000


----------

